# scared cockatiel



## FeatherFire (Apr 11, 2019)

ok so I've had my cockatiel thunder nearly 1 month. I thought I was making good progress with taming her. I was able to put my hand right upto her (while holding millet) and the odd few times she would put 2 of her toes on my finger.

but now for some reason shes acting scared of me (like the day I got her). if i put my hand in her cage she starts flying about trying to get away. and if i try holding some millet out to her she trys to get away. I just don't understand what's wrong. I haven't been doing anything differently.


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

How old is your cockatiel? What about her history ? Is she tamed before you adopted her? I find each cockatiel has different personality. Some is very shy, will take a while to warm up. I have a female, when I got her, she will hiss at me and run away if my hand getting to close. I am lucky enough to tame her with her favorite treat. Now, she will fly to me. I would say, be patient, work with her every day when you have time, only hand feed treat. If your cockatiel on pellet diet, millet is a good treat. If she is on seeds diet, you many have to find some other unique treat not in the seeds mixture.

Don't move too fast when you put hand in her cage. Fast hand movement most likely startles her. Hold treat inside cage for a while to see if she will come to you. Instead of your hand, use a stick first, to see if you will perk on the stick you holding. Personally I think patient and time are best way to tame bird. Good luck!


----------



## brokebackvol (Oct 17, 2018)

I agree with Daytontiel, My 'Buddy' is a "rescue" tiel and while I've got him tamed to the point he naps on one foot on my hand, I have to accept we have to go at HIS rate of speed/comfort. Be quiet, gentle, slow. Talk quietly, and be PATIENT. The trust and love you get back is worth the wait.


----------

